# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Фонарь дневного света  Sunca SF-238b переносной с классным AM/FM радио

## _A_l_

Большая картинка - http://www.szprecursor.com/product/en/UploadFiles/20091010145245103.jpg

Фонарь  Sunca SF-238b *с новым аккумулятором* (аккумулятор 6V 5A*h на рынке 80 грн.) полностью исправный. Характеристики - http://www.texkontora.com.ua/index.php?page=lamp_mini&tid=212 .

При наших отключениях света - незаменимая вещь!

*150 грн.* Выносить с 12-й Фонтана, тел. дом. 349-007. Александр Алексеевич

----------


## Босячка

Дорого, на 7-ом по 80 грн новые...

----------


## _A_l_

Проверялось. Только аккумулятор 6V 5A*h на рынке 70 грн.

*Новая цена  140 грн.*

----------


## _A_l_

Up

----------


## VasyaVasya

> Проверялось. Только аккумулятор 6V 5A*h на рынке 70 грн.


 я на южном рынке по 55 брал, пару месяцев назад правда

----------


## VasyaVasya

а так он еще и бу за эти деньги???

----------


## _A_l_

*Новая цена 130 грн.*

----------


## _A_l_

*Новая цена 125 грн.*

----------


## _A_l_

*Новая цена 120 грн.*  Незаменимая вещь на лето!

----------


## _A_l_

*Новая цена 120 грн.* Незаменимая вещь на лето!

----------


## _A_l_

*Новая цена 120 грн.* Незаменимая вещь на лето!

----------


## Николай 1981

Куплю за 50 грн (без аккумулятора), или за 80 грн. с аккумулятором.

----------


## _A_l_

*Новая цена 110 грн.* Незаменимая вещь на лето!

----------


## _A_l_

В продаже!

----------


## _A_l_

Up!

----------


## _A_l_

Up!

----------


## _A_l_

*Новая цена 100 грн.*

----------


## hengro

Еще актуально? где находитесь?

----------


## Диона

> Еще актуально? где находитесь?


 сейчас такая "корова" нужна самому

----------


## Perevozchick

Фонарь есть еще ?

----------


## _A_l_

Отдам за 50 грн. без аккумулятора. Аккумулятор - см. http://www.k206.net/batteries-accumulators/accumulators-kislotnye/gp-6-4-5.html .

----------


## Perevozchick

Сделайте пожалуйста реальные фото фонаря, что бы было видно в каком он состоянии.

----------

